# Insulation of Concrete Block House



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't. 

Of there is water against the outside wall, I want to know and have it come through as compared to freeze in the formation and push the wall in.


----------



## ddsrph (Nov 23, 2013)

Windows on Wash said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> Of there is water against the outside wall, I want to know and have it come through as compared to freeze in the formation and push the wall in.


There won't be any water against wall as the backfill is 1 1/2 inch gravel two foot wide and down to footer and French drain at bottom and another near surface. My concern was water vapor migrating thru block above grade. I have total confidence in my below grade water proofing.

Thanks
JM


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If the foam is installed and sealed properly there's no need for additional vapor barrier layers on the block.


----------

